# Marijuana....Seizure medication?



## baktea (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, I am Tyler, from Ohio. where it currently is illegal for the use of medical marijuana. This year in college has been somewhat rough for me. I have been having seizures pretty regularly and i was doing some research and found out that some states they allow the use of medical marijuana for certain illnesses or disorders or something like that. Would me having seizures be enough reason for them to prescribe MJ to me?


----------



## kaotik (Feb 5, 2010)

yup.
probably depends on the doc of course, but mine actually was very willing to do a script for me, but i declined (rather be underground and not be watched to make sure i'm obeying.. still needed a second doc anyway)

why do you ask though? seing as your state is to backwards to allow med mj?


----------



## FUM (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep,what he said. Just find the right Doc. Call some one who is hooked up with legal MJ and ask them about the right Doc,and you should be hooked up yourself. Green blessings and peace out.


----------



## baktea (Feb 8, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> yup.
> probably depends on the doc of course, but mine actually was very willing to do a script for me, but i declined (rather be underground and not be watched to make sure i'm obeying.. still needed a second doc anyway)
> 
> why do you ask though? seing as your state is to backwards to allow med mj?



thanks for the info kaotik...really appreciate it...i ask because i am considering a long term decision in living in a state that does allow it, but i wanted to see if it would even be possible for me to receive medical marijuana....another reason i ask is because the current neurologist that i am seeing is completely against me smoking mj....i really think he is just being a doctor and saying what he is paid to say or he could just be saying what he thinks about the subject...either way...i think me smoking helps me deal with my stress and that helps control my stress...i am still on anti-seizure meds...they have switched me a few times to different meds...the first meds they gave me made me break out in hives and an itchy rash and my eyes were swollen shut....it was really bad...then he switched me to some different meds and i reacted kinda weird to those as well.....they made me really moody and depressed and my friends told me that i was a jerk and really hard to deal with....and now i am on meds that are somewhat working for me...but it doesnt help the way that MJ does...im thinking that all of these problems that i have had with medications in the past if i can find a doctor that supports my decision or live in a state where i can get MJ prescribed to me.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2010)

Baktea,
I think neurologists don't know a lot about medical marijuana. I think it depends what kind of seizures you are having. Is the prescribed medicine working now? If it is would you just be supplementing with pot? I guess I would be afraid for you to go off of your medicine till you know how the pot would work for you. Seems to me, who has lots of experience with seizures,(son) but really knows nothing, that the pot would be a good adjunct to the prescribed medication. The pot could help the other.

Good luck. It is a hard thing to deal with and I am thrilled they allow it in my state for seizures although I don't know anyone who uses only the pot.  

Hang in there and keep trying to find an answer for you, there is one.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 10, 2010)

I take Lyrica, an anti-seizure med, for something besides seizures, but I still do lotsa pot to control the situation.  I don't seem to get any down-side effects from the combination.  Oddly enough the warnings for the Lyrica are pretty much the same as you would get for pot use, even the feeling high and the munchies part.  Ask your doctor about it if you haven't tried it.  They're using it for different things with good results--one of my daughters is taking a sister product for migrains even.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## baktea (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks pencilhead and rosebud....your information was very helpful. I think that me taking the anti seizure meds and smoking the pot at the same time is working for me right now....i have been doing it since i got out of the hospital pretty much and i have felt completely normal since the last seizure...i am just hoping that no more seizures arise....i really dont like dealing with all this crap, but hey im just playing the hand that i was dealt....i really think that neurologists dont know a lot about medicinal marijuana either....my doctor is not looking at the good things that it can be used for....he is only looking at the harmful things that MAY OR MAY NOT HAPPEN....most of the bad things that he mentions is just crap that he has been told in med school or something...he acts like he is right and there is no way around it...i really wanna find someone else to deal with


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2010)

In my long history with neurologist, I find that most who study the brain don't have a lot of bedside manners. They just weren't educated in pot. I would like my son to be able to use it but he could be tested at work so while medical mj is wonderful, there is still some work to be done in respect to empolyers.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah, go to your DOCTOR.. he should be able to give you his signature for it i think? (i don't know how it works in US. in canada, we print a sheet from health canada and get our doctor to sign it, then send it in and they say ok or no.)

but yeah, try to go through your doc.. i've also found neuro's can be pretty big douches.


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had epilepsy for nearly 50 years. My state has some very strict laws regarding mmj. Seizure disorders is 1 of only a few acceptable reason for mmj. I have not taken meds in 35 years, only smoked. I had a long talk with my General practitioner. He is very much afraid to write a recommendation, for fear of loosing his dea permit. A dr without the ability to write scrips, has little value to most hospitals or private practices.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 10, 2010)

Jeez, Umbra, I'm sitting here feeling like a whining prick hearing your history.  I'm in your fan club now, bro.

Baktea, unrequested advice: choose your doctors more stringently than you choose your friends.  And it doesn't hurt to occasionally question his or her authority, if nothing more than to remind them they aren't God.  You find a keeper, hold on to him or her.  My GP is the same guy I've seen for 15 years; he's 5 years younger than me and I call him Frank.  That's health care, baby.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah...agreed PH!  Remember who's paying for the service here...don't let them push you around, and keep shopping until you find one you like.  I have not found a good one since my last one passed away, and like PH we were on a first name basis, and shook hands at the beginning and end of any appointment.  I have been looking myself for a new one, but I feel maybe I'm spoiled.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2010)

In my experience, the younger the Dr the more apt he is tobelieve in the benefits of MJ.  The older ones seem to still believe all the stigma that goes along with marijuana.

With that said, my older Dr seemed to give me much more through exams.

As for the 2 big seizures I had last year- 1 was during a time when I was smoking frequently on a daily basis, the 2nd time I hadn't smoked for 2 1/2 weeks.  So who knows....?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 11, 2010)

*NO... if it wont stop or control your seizures then no.. you being of the age you are they will laugh at you..
LH*


----------



## Storm Crow (Feb 14, 2010)

And possibly share with your doctors. 

Epilepsy patients are smoking pot
http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=1638

    Experiences with THC-treatment in children and adolescents
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=80

    Chronic administration of cannabidiol to healthy volunteers and epileptic patients.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=42

    Anticonvulsant nature of marihuana smoking.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=39

    Cannabis may help epileptics
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/4423.php

    Hypnotic and Antiepileptic Effects of Cannabidiol
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7028792

    Marijuana: an effective antiepileptic treatment in partial epilepsy?
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=157

Marijuana and Epilepsy (anecdotal) 
http://www.rxmarihuana.com/epilepsy.htm

Therapeutic Aspects of Cannabis and Cannabinoids
http://www.ukcia.org/research/Thereputic/Therapeut.htm

    Treatment with CBD in oily solution of drug-resistant paediatric epilepsies.
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=173&&search_pattern=EPILEPSY

    Marijuana Use More Prevalent With Epilepsy
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/465891

    Endocannabinoids and Their Implications for Epilepsy
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1176361&tool=pmcentrez


From "Granny Storm Crow's MMJ Reference List".

Hope they help!

Granny eace:


----------



## baktea (Feb 17, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *NO... if it wont stop or control your seizures then no.. you being of the age you are they will laugh at you..
> LH*



what do you mean?....why would they laugh at me if I have a serious condition?...if marijuana helped at all I would bet if they knew my medical history with the seizures I have been having they would be all for me using marijuana with a type of medication to help suppress or stop my seizures


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Bakte, I think what they meant about the laughing is the doctors may feel your "drug seeking". It is very scary what you have been through. If one doctor treats you like you are drug seeking go to another one. I know you don't want to ever have another seizure. Who does. IMO the worry and stress of having a seizure disorder is not good on the seizure disorder. DUH  So, if MJ helps then I would explain that to the doctor. The wonderful list that Granny Storm Crow gave you is a huge help. Make sure you get enough rest too. I am pulling for ya. Hang in there.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 18, 2010)

baktea said:
			
		

> what do you mean?....why would they laugh at me if I have a serious condition?...if marijuana helped at all I would bet if they knew my medical history with the seizures I have been having they would be all for me using marijuana with a type of medication to help suppress or stop my seizures


 
*how many people out there are searching for  way to get on med MJ?? lots.. when i looked into it the best for me would be still taking meds just less.. lots of cases of "seizures" cant totally be controled by MJ.. you still need a side kicker.. pills.. i said he would laugh at you because your of the younger crowd... do they know whta causes your seizures?? or is it unknown.. hard to treat something thats unknown.. how do i know this.. ive been layed off for 3 months now.. i just had 2 siezures on the 15th.. in on day.. theres alot more to it then hey i will just smoke MJ.. you have to dig. reasearch why do you have seizures?? that will play a roll in your treatment as well.. this isnt somethig that has just started to happen to me i have lived with this for about 8-9 yrs now.. *
*good luck in your venture..*
*LH*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2010)

That stinks lefthand.  Have you ever had 2 in one day before?

baktea- have you had a seizure lately?  I can't remember.  If I were you I'd keep a diary.  It may help you figure out your triggers.

The uncertainity of not knowing when the next sz will happen totally sucks.  I must admit I've been letting that fear control me.  No longer a social butterfly like I used to be.

Hang in there everyone.  And here's to hoping we can all remain seizure free for a while.  

Damn epilepsy.


----------

